
China’s Overrated Technocrats - haltingproblem
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/07/04/chinas-overrated-technocrats-stem-engineering-xi-jinping/
======
082349872349872
If chinese technocrats are overrated, that suggests the US need only follow
the example of the Onion's Al Qaeda: just sit back and outcompete them in a
free market.

"N'interrompez jamais un ennemi qui est en train de faire une erreur."

